# Engineering Australia assessment



## mshorifuzzaman (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi,

I have a question for senior experts, Kindly help me:

After completing B. Sc Engineering in Electrical and Electronic Engineering (From Ahsanullah University and Science and Technology in Bangladesh), I have been working since last 9 years for several Telecom Operator (eg Banglalink/QUBEE/Banglatel) and experienced on different vendors' product (HUAWEI, Ericsson, NSN). I have specialization in Radio Network Planning and Optimization in GSM, EDGE, 3G, WiMAX and NGN. However, I applied to Engineers Australia (through online on 7 Dec 15) to be assessed as Telecom Engineers (Professional Engineer 263311) as my work experiences 100% match with it. 

Today, I am seeing Assessor Comments in My portal as given below:

"With regards to your nominated occupation please note the following:
The Competency Demonstration Report (CDR pathway) assessment is holistic and is based primarily on the undergraduate qualification and the demonstrated competencies.

According to our reference guide (AEI_NOOSR Country Education Profile [aei.dest.gov/AEI/QualificationsRecognition], which is a website that Engineers Australia have access to through subscription), your qualification is comparable to an AQF Associate Degree. This aligns with the Engineering Associate category. Based on the evidence you have provided with regards to your work experience I will be awarding you an outcome of Engineering Technologist (233914). Please note for immigration purposes your highest academic qualifications will be 'Associate Degree'.

Please do not resubmit until you are able to provide ALL outstanding suitable documents."


I am so too frustrated and surprised after seeing the comment. Because, neither my education nor job experiences match with Engineering Technologist. In addition, though I have completed 4 Years Bachelor engineering in EEE, assessor noted that I will eligible for Associate degree.

Please guide me in following points:
1. What can I resubmit to be assessed as Professional Engineer in category Telecom Engineers (263311)
2. How can check the reference link (AEI_NOOSR Country Education Profile [aei.dest.gov.au/AEI/QualificationsRecognition), as I cannot connect to the link
3. Any other option of appeal by which I can reassess my qualification?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

did you have any news?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Look what I found:

Ahsanullah University of Science and Technology (AUST)
Commentsrivate institution; founded 1995.
Locationhaka
Assessment Guidelines:Higher Education - Section 2

Bangladesh qualification
Bachelor Degree (Honours)
4 years full-time

Comparable to the educational level of the AQF qualification
Associate Degree


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

pipebritop said:


> Look what I found:
> 
> Ahsanullah University of Science and Technology (AUST)
> Commentsrivate institution; founded 1995.
> ...


Can I ask where did you get this information?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Can I ask where did you get this information?


You need to suscribe to this web:

https://internationaleducation.gov.au/Services-And-Resources/Services/Country-Education-Profiles/Access-CEP/Pages/default.aspx?ReturnUrl=%2fcep%2fPages%2fdefault.aspx


Then you must click on the "All Profiles" Button. there all the information will be displayed. You could filter by area and country.

It gives information about the educational profile of most of the countries.

If you have any doubt just tell me.

Regards,

Felipe


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

pipebritop said:


> You need to suscribe to this web:
> 
> https://internationaleducation.gov.au/Services-And-Resources/Services/Country-Education-Profiles/Access-CEP/Pages/default.aspx?ReturnUrl=%2fcep%2fPages%2fdefault.aspx
> 
> ...


there you will find the classification of the universities of your country, and how is assessed each grade and qualification against the AQF information.


----------



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi pipebritop,

Can you please check below qualification:

Bachelor of Science in Electrical and Electronic Engineering (EEE), (2009-Feb, 2014) from
American International University-Bangladesh (AIUB)

As per AQF framework the above qualification will be assessed as AQF Bachelor or AQF Associate Degree.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

nickchik said:


> Hi pipebritop,
> 
> Can you please check below qualification:
> 
> ...



That is a section 2 university, and this is the criteria for section 2 in bangladesh











Assessment notes

A.- 2-year Bachelor Degrees (Pass) were awarded before 2003. Bachelor Degrees (Pass) awarded in or after 2003 should be 3 years full-time. 

B.- 3-year Bachelor Degrees (Honours) were awarded before 2003. Bachelor Degrees (Honours) awarded in or after 2003 should be 4 years full-time.

C.- The years of study guideline criteria only applies to qualifications that are normally 5 years full-time. 4 year Bachelor Degrees undertaken over 5 years are assessed as 4 year Bachelor Degrees.

D.- The number of credits criteria only applies to qualifications that require a minimum of 150 credits and 5 years of full-time study. Bachelor Degrees with a normal duration of 4 years are assessed as 4 year Bachelor Degrees, regardless of the number of credits completed.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Still Waiting for an outcome or comment from EA... I get Assessment In-Progress on January 21st...

I hope get a good result :spit: :smash:


----------



## lakhi7299 (May 28, 2015)

Smile Regarding Assessment from Engineering Australia
Respected All

I need your suggestion regarding assessment outcome from Engineering Australia .

My question is as :-
I had given all documents related to my qualification (Major Engineering in Electronics and Communication) and my experience certificate for all companies (Total 8 Years) with PF , Bank statement and salary slips along with CDRs related to my telecom experience. But outcome from Engineering australia is as 

Engineers Australia is pleased to advise that the competencies you have demonstrated, taken in
conjunction with your qualification from the following institution:

Institution Completed/Awarded Date
College Name ,Completed June XXXX

meets the current requirement for the following occupation:

Occupational Classification ANZSCO Skill Level Occupation 
Professional Engineer Skill Level 1 Telecommunications Network Engineer

ANZSCO Code Date
263312 June XXXX.

Highest Relevant Qualification
Your qualification obtained from the below institution has been assessed as comparable to the listed
Australian Qualification Framework (AQF) level for the purposes of awarding points under the General
Skilled Migration points test:

Institution Completed / Awarded Date AQF Level
XXXXX Completed June XXX Bachelor Degree

Can you pls confirm whether they had considered my Experience or not as I need points for Experience also.

Pls pls Reply


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

lakhi7299 said:


> Smile Regarding Assessment from Engineering Australia
> 
> Respected All
> 
> ...






Did you pay for the assessment for relevant skilled employment one only the assessment for your occupation?

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

lakhi7299 said:


> Highest Relevant Qualification
> Your qualification obtained from the below institution has been assessed as comparable to the listed
> Australian Qualification Framework (AQF) level for the purposes of awarding points under the General
> Skilled Migration points test:
> ...


If you had chosen RSA as well, then there would been another sub-header called 'Relevant skilled employment assessment' with your experience details.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

lakhi7299 said:


> Smile Regarding Assessment from Engineering Australia
> Respected All
> 
> I need your suggestion regarding assessment outcome from Engineering Australia .
> ...


Hi lakhi,

Please check your Tax Invoice/Receipt. Is it something like the attached one?


----------



## MET (Feb 7, 2018)

pipebritop said:


> Look what I found:
> 
> Ahsanullah University of Science and Technology (AUST)
> Commentsrivate institution; founded 1995.
> ...


Hi pipebritop,

Can you please check below qualification as per AQF criteria:

Bachelor of Science in Electrical and Electronic Engineering (EEE), 4 years bachelor degree with 140 credits from East West University, Dhaka, Bangladesh. Degree completedecember,2014

Thanks in advance


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi, the access to the webpage is closed now. Sorry!


----------



## MET (Feb 7, 2018)

pipebritop said:


> Hi, the access to the webpage is closed now. Sorry!


It's Okay. Thanks a lot


----------



## Monica321 (Feb 13, 2018)

*A little more info pls*



mshorifuzzaman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question for senior experts, Kindly help me:
> 
> ...



Hi. It would really help if you would tell a bit more about the content you gave in your CPD and career episode. Otherwise, I also feel it is surprising for you to get an associate post after your qualifications.


----------



## dpkthakur89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I have done Bsc(H) Electronics 3 years course from India and having 8+ years of experience and Can I apply for electronics engineer ?Need your help please .....
Age:28 Years


----------



## Manij (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi
I have a negative feed back fron ea after that i applied for review it is almost 6months equired abt it they say once finalised they will let me know.... Wht to do... Pls help


----------

